# How much can you leg press?



## The-Big-One

*How much can you leg press*​
Less than 100KG 51.56%More than 100KG 5818.07%More than 200KG 8125.23%More than 300KG 7322.74%More than 400KG 5617.45%500KG or greater4814.95%


----------



## The-Big-One

I was trying to find out what people leg press and came up with nothing. I am just curious


----------



## kernowgee

420 last week, I can still feel it my legs


----------



## Readyandwaiting

500 once with a spot. But 400 for reps, feels so hard


----------



## BIG BUCK

7 plates(25kg) a side yesterday, just started legs again after knee injury.


----------



## 3752

32 plates for 7 once (3yrs ago) not tried it since as lower back injury prevents it......


----------



## BIG BUCK

800 kilos? wow, i think my knees would crumble!


----------



## BigRichG

mg:32 plates for 7 reps thats impressive!


----------



## BigRichG

is that 32 20kg plates pscarb?


----------



## eezy1

my gym aint got a leg press and i cant squat very well =[ my legs are twigs


----------



## BigRichG

i love doing legs im fortunate for a tall guy 6ft 2 my legs (thighs) grow quite fast just struggle with calves.

Stick at the squat and there guranteed to grow


----------



## eezy1

BigRichG said:


> i love doing legs im fortunate for a tall guy 6ft 2 my legs (thighs) grow quite fast just struggle with calves.
> 
> Stick at the squat and there guranteed to grow


lucky u mate lol im 6`3 and my legs are skinny and i think they`ll be my biggest challenge to build. thanks for the advice


----------



## BigRichG

i get great pumps on leg press you should ask your gym to get one. its the one exercise you can really use obscene amounts of weight for reps. ive done 400kg 10 reps in past.


----------



## eezy1

im off to the gym at 11 so ill defo do that. some other guys kicked up a fuss and finally got us a cable station we could do crossovers with


----------



## BigRichG

didnt even have cables, gym sounds bit suspect may be an idea to look around and find a gym that has everything you are looking for bud. the more equipment the better every machine hits the muscle slightly differently which is what you want constant change, constant growth.


----------



## 3752

BigRichG said:


> is that 32 20kg plates pscarb?


Yes mate 20kg plates, I was paralysed in 96 so could not squat after that so built up my leg press lifts, I don't do this now as I found walking due to my back after the leg session was bad......now I do volume work for legs normally 200-240kg for 60-100 reps....


----------



## BigRichG

how are you finding the volume work in comparison to what you used to do i know it may not be the best but under circumstances that you have.

ive never really tried volume work normally keep my rep range between 6-12 only go higher on a couple of warm up sets (15-20 reps)


----------



## 3752

My legs have never been better mate, I used it all through last year and the difference between my legs at the NABBA Britain and the NABBA Universe was big mate


----------



## SoulXedge

Pscarb said:


> 32 plates for 7 once (3yrs ago) not tried it since as lower back injury prevents it......


 Awsome stuff that's impressive


----------



## BigRichG

Thats great to hear pscarb, from your avatar they look awesome!


----------



## Mowgli

I've had up to 9x25kg and 2x20kg plates per side for 6 reps (530kg). Not really much room for anything else on top of that.

Don't generally go that heavy any more though.


----------



## Justin Cider

147kg for 8, dont know what 1 rep max is...


----------



## bighead1985

340kgs, I really like leg press. Never bothered with a 1repmax though


----------



## BigRichG

1rm on the leg press is not necessary, what would you gain from saying" i did 500kg on the legpress" how many reps " erm 1" "oh great thats fantastic" did you build muscle, no


----------



## bighead1985

BigRichG said:


> 1rm on the leg press is not necessary, what would you gain from saying" i did 500kg on the legpress" how many reps " erm 1" "oh great thats fantastic" did you build muscle, no


Test of strength maybe?? People often state 1rm for bench, squat and bench. Thought some people might do the same for leg press?


----------



## BigRichG

yeah but there used in powerlifting so theres an obvious reason for that. i guess up to individual if he/she decides to do so just not for me.


----------



## Justin Cider

BigRichG said:


> 1rm on the leg press is not necessary, what would you gain from saying" i did 500kg on the legpress" how many reps " erm 1" "oh great thats fantastic" did you build muscle, no


touchy touchy.... test of strength... always good to see what you can do... only live once at the end of the day...


----------



## 3752

I also see no reason to do 1rm lifts the chance of injury is very high for no return apart from ego boost...


----------



## BigRichG

its not being touchy the stress that goes on the kness and hips is just unnecessary and dangerous.


----------



## Beasted

Also agree with this 1RM on a leg press just isnt sufficent for growth and is far to much stress on the knees and ankles. I much prefere to go for at least 6-8 on my heaviest weight which is 360kg atm


----------



## MarkFranco

Have done 3x8 with 450kg before (not counting the sled)

So **** knows 1rm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Got one rep on 500K

had ten reps on 300k; 350k and 8 reps on 400k


----------



## Thestrict

Start 2 plates a side to warm up, then 4, 6, 8, 10, 8, 6/7. On 10plates get 6-8reps full movement.

Maximum I've ever done was 550 for one agonising, struggle filled rep. Natural at the moment, so hope to increase when I'm on

Without videos it's pointless as I've seen the monster lads do 12 a side, bit only move it 8-10inches. Pointless


----------



## Craith

leg press is hardly a bragging right...


----------



## 3752

Craith said:


> leg press is hardly a bragging right...


Why?


----------



## 3752

The main issue with movement on the leg press is if you lower the legs to far down your back rolls forward off the back pad and this causes back injury, if your feeling your back in a bad way then don't try to hit your ears with your knees.....


----------



## Aftershock

I like to keep full range as much as possible but in all fairness I prefer to keep the rep range to 15+ on leg press which means the loads are less and injury less of an issue.

I think most people have the opposite problem regarding range of motion and like to load the plates on to fuel their egos only to do a full 3" range of motion.

I don't see the logic in getting preoccupied with what you can lift compared to the next guy. After all you don't get points for lifting weights when your standing on stage


----------



## MarkFranco

Aftershock said:


> I like to keep full range as much as possible but in all fairness I prefer to keep the rep range to 15+ on leg press which means the loads are less and injury less of an issue.
> 
> I think most people have the opposite problem regarding range of motion and like to load the plates on to fuel their egos only to do a full 3" range of motion.
> 
> I don't see the logic in getting preoccupied with what you can lift compared to the next guy. After all you don't get points for lifting weights when your standing on stage


True, but some might argue that heavy loads stimulate more growth?

I dont know how far i bring my knees down, not too low or my lower back starts to round like PScarb said.


----------



## 2004mark

BigRichG said:


> its not being touchy the stress that goes on the kness and hips is just unnecessary and dangerous.


It also can't be compared, as different machines will have different angles, sledge weight, runners etc.


----------



## Aftershock

MarkFranco said:


> True, but some might argue that heavy loads stimulate more growth?
> 
> I dont know how far i bring my knees down, not too low or my lower back starts to round like PScarb said.


Horses for courses for sure. What is optimum for me will likely not be optimum for you and visa versa.

The advantage of the leg press is that you can go closer to failure, or get forced reps in relative safely as compared to a squat.

If I want heavy stimulation I'll to 5's on the squat, but Id not go to absolute failure as I don't see the rewards worth the risk.

You could try 5*5 on the squat after leg press though and see if you like that.


----------



## thetong6969

got to 10 plates a side 20k when all i did for legs was leg press

have dropped fr more reps plus squats etc to 5 or 7 plates a side depending on how i feel


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Yeah agree, I think Leg press is probably the best leg exercise, for me atleast. I train High Intensity so going to failure on anything else is impossible.

I have seen some awfull ROM's on the leg press, but never seen anyone lift anything decent with bad form. Thank god.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Oh and for people who say its a pain in the hips, I find it is, but if you do lighter sets first you can find an optimum position, I literally find that just the slightest change in position will sttop the hips getting slammed so much.


----------



## 3752

MarkFranco said:


> True, but some might argue that heavy loads stimulate more growth?
> 
> I dont know how far i bring my knees down, not too low or my lower back starts to round like PScarb said.


my legs have certainly benefited from the really heavy weight i used to press but they have grown more last year due to higher volume and lower weight as this allowed me to raise the intensity......the results may have been because i had built a foundation all ready......although 2008 and 2010 was the only 2 years i have trained legs every week since 1996


----------



## 3752

2004mark said:


> It also can't be compared, as different machines will have different angles, sledge weight, runners etc.


i agree with this, what you can lift on one Leg Press you may not match on another....


----------



## MarkFranco

Aftershock said:


> Horses for courses for sure. What is optimum for me will likely not be optimum for you and visa versa.
> 
> The advantage of the leg press is that you can go closer to failure, or get forced reps in relative safely as compared to a squat.
> 
> If I want heavy stimulation I'll to 5's on the squat, but Id not go to absolute failure as I don't see the rewards worth the risk.
> 
> You could try 5*5 on the squat after leg press though and see if you like that.


I used to leg press after squatting so I didnt really need to go heavy on the leg press. used to do 4 or 5 sets of between 10-15 usually, stopped leg pressing though for some reason i cant remember... Think its because I couldnt be ****d taking the plates back off at the end and putting em on the racks


----------



## Guest

a million kilos! honest! a MILLION!


----------



## Grantewhite

LOL i feel a bit puney now i did 300kg 5x5 at the gym today and thought i was the hulk hahhaha


----------



## Jonnyboi

Its the one exercise i can go pretty heavy in 690kg 10 reps i have to put two 50kg dumb bells on the top of the Slade that was on a brand new machine which moved very well and smooth doubt i could do it now in the new gym the leg press is from the stone age plus Ive not been using the leg press for ages more squatting.


----------



## Malibu

350 KG is the max on mine, but have done that for like 100 reps once


----------



## JS95

202.5kg, knees fully bent


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ

260 for five.


----------



## rick2quick

joshnow said:


> this thread is pretty pointless without videos as a pre-requisit I have seen some awfull partial range form with little chicken legs pushing it, with hands on quads to help the quads out lol.


Bang on. To many people have cr*p form on leg press and squats. When i do see someone actually doing these exercises i would say under a third do it right. I could probably double my leg press over night if i used the form they do.


----------



## UKBenC

Wait for it, this will amaze you all.................40kg......20 a side. Step up and do better I dare ya !!!

haha no really its 40kg cause ive got a very very dodgey knee I have no muscle holding my knee cap in so have to be very careful when lifting anything. Hopefully one day in the very distant future I'll be able to post up again with over 100kg


----------



## Naneek

Yesterday 100 reps 100kg free weights (Olympic bar) . 7 sets of 7. with 7 seconds rest. 30 seconds rest 6 sets of 6 with 6 seconds rest. 30 seconds rest 5 sets of 5 with 5 seconds rest.

This gets you blowing like a train and needless to say for the rest of the week you walk like you have sh1t your pants.

Try it.


----------



## JANIKvonD

my calves are bigger than my twiggy upper's :'(


----------



## crampy

350KG for 4 for me at the moment


----------



## Thunderstruck

my best was last week 325kg for 8 reps. full range of movement aswell, no health club reps.


----------



## big steve

200kg for me, seems pretty sh1t compared to eveyone else on here


----------



## Thunderstruck

But dont forget alot of people talk ****e when on forums so atleast your will be a genuine amount mate.


----------



## Rick89

I never use leg press but have squatted 230kg lol


----------



## big steve

Thunderstruck said:


> But dont forget alot of people talk ****e when on forums so atleast your will be a genuine amount mate.


i am pretty proud of myself for hitting 200 too!


----------



## murphy2010

200kg  and even with that my face looks like im constapated :/


----------



## Tombo

About 110KG at the moment


----------



## mph

Did 320 this afternoon for 3 reps which i was quite pleased with as my previous "how much can i do" was 300. I get a massive head rush though, i can feel the pressure building up as my knees come into my chest.


----------



## Ts23

Pscarb said:


> 32 plates for 7 once (3yrs ago) not tried it since as lower back injury prevents it......


16 each side?


----------



## MattGriff

Most I have ever done is 600kg x 5 after squatting, never really used it as a primary movement so not sure 'fresh'


----------



## 3752

Ts23 said:


> 16 each side?


yes and no as had to put some on the top of the sledge.....but 32 in total


----------



## jim.

Some big numbers in here!

Got 250kg for three most so far. Do people include the sled? If so how much does that weigh.?


----------



## Jaymond0

300kg last weekend, but something went twang in my groin.. and not the usual fun kind of twang! :crying:


----------



## LukeV

400 for 12 is the most iv ever done. My ass was killing me for ages, I cant squat that much at all though.


----------



## MattGriff

jim. said:


> Do people include the sled? If so how much does that weigh.?


No, I wouldn't worry to much about the numbers pal - variations in angle, back position, foot position etc all change what you can do by a fair amount. As long as you can feel it working for you then carry on as is.


----------



## Tom90

260kg for 12 full ROM (legs squeezing ribcage lol), that's after squats too.

I struggle with squats but find leg press much easier.


----------



## C.Hill

85kg for 6! Come on!


----------



## MRSTRONG

most i could fit on was 540kg did 8 reps .


----------



## F.M.J

300kg for 8 reps, reckon I could do 6-8 reps on 320 though.


----------



## xkrdan

the most i have ever done is 350kg was impressed for a 19 year old... i have the family gene of strong big legs


----------



## Rick89

xkrdan said:


> the most i have ever done is 350kg was impressed for a 19 year old... i have the family gene of strong big legs


what can you squat with them big strong leg genetics buddy??


----------



## Uriel

about 12 plates a side these days......few more when i was younger...whats that?.....480


----------



## will-uk

560kg for 4 is my personal best, that was with my mate weighing 90kg on top of it though so 470kg on sleigh!! Managed to squeeze on 550kg for 5 today though  all i could fit on and that included slipping one in the front.... (no pun intended!!)

Like the idea of adding a couple of dumbells on there too though!! Shape of them makes me think that they might just cling on there!!!


----------



## MAXIBASH

done 32 plates mind you at 16 still doing the same wieght know (im 25 know) anything between 6-10 reps depending on the day....


----------



## jed

MAXIBASH said:


> done 32 plates mind you at 16 still doing the same wieght know (im 25 know) anything between 6-10 reps depending on the day....


16 yo doing 32 plates? like the 2.5kg plates?


----------



## MRSTRONG

MAXIBASH said:


> done 32 plates mind you at 16 still doing the same wieght know (im 25 know) anything between 6-10 reps depending on the day....


vids or bs ...


----------



## MattGriff

Is there anyone other than me thinking "Who gives a ****?" the angles and supports are all different, the distance people use them is all different and I have yet to see a leg press come up in any strength contest.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

did 500 for a few once when i was 17-18 but can't squat for shyt.

But the last load of heavy weight was about 400kg for 8.

I might have done it I dunno, I was high on LSD at the time


----------



## Readyandwaiting

MAXIBASH said:


> done 32 plates mind you at 16 still doing the same wieght know (im 25 know) anything between 6-10 reps depending on the day....


providing those plates are 20kg plates that is atleast 640kg.

FREAKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!


----------



## zak1990

360kg


----------



## Wardy211436114751

MattGriff said:


> Is there anyone other than me thinking "Who gives a ****?" the angles and supports are all different, the distance people use them is all different and I have yet to see a leg press come up in any strength contest.


haha kinda my thoughts. Especially with all leg press machines being different some being harder than others I think cause it seems alot of people are leg pressing massive weights but dont have a decent squat to back it up so does makeya think...I know its a different movement but theres gotta be some correlation surely.


----------



## MattGriff

Wardy21 said:


> haha kinda my thoughts. Especially with all leg press machines being different some being harder than others I think cause it seems alot of people are leg pressing massive weights but dont have a decent squat to back it up so does makeya think...I know its a different movement but theres gotta be some correlation surely.


The leg press was invented to keep the pussies out of the squat rack anyway.


----------



## Guest

Would love to see 80% of the peoples form etc on this.

At 13st 2lb i can do 350kg plus Sleigh for 8 but i go so deep that my knees are an inch away from chest and squueze my quads hard at the top.

Never attempted anything higher with less reps as yet.

With my own eyes i've seen people do 450/500kg but i have to try not to **** my pants at how far they come down.

Also the above pb was after i squatted 155 for 5.


----------



## Geonix

Most stupid thread ever, every leg press is different.. been to gyms where plated ones are not realistic, pully ones you see people doing 400kg who have chicken legs, it's endless.


----------



## The Shredder

Malibu said:


> 350 KG is the max on mine, but have done that for like 100 reps once


100 in a row??!


----------



## Matt 1

1000!!!

(grams)


----------



## j2r

300kg here


----------



## Goldigger

mikex101 said:


> a million kilos! honest! a MILLION!


Pussy I did 1.5 million


----------



## The Shredder

Did legs last nigth After Squats and another 4 sets of front squat machine, Did leg press.

5th Set did 300kg for 10 with alot bit of screaming lol... Working for 240kg upwards

Its a Hammer Strength machine if that makes any difference? your fairly "underneath it"


----------



## guvnor82

350kg 9 reps on 5th set after doing squats always hit squats first.

maybe next time try leg press first.


----------



## Sharpiedj

Most I have done is 480 15 reps. (I would be able to go higher only had to stop here as we literally had every weight in the gym)


----------



## silver

560kg for 5  couldnt walk for a week haha


----------



## Lockon

Damaged left knee so I'm limited to 230kg


----------



## huge monguss

The-Big-One said:


> I was trying to find out what people leg press and came up with nothing. I am just curious


 :thumbup1:


----------



## synthasize

400 on a technogym one for a few reps.

got a hammer strength vertical leg press at my gym in birmingham and that is hard fcuking work!!


----------



## Bigct

As other people have said they are all differnet, I have done 450kg with 2 people on aswell , and have done 300kg and was hard.


----------



## Wevans2303

Leg press after squatting managed to get 310 x 10, slow negative and explosive positive and none of this hands on knees BS.


----------



## CharliePax

740kg for 4 reps is my best so far


----------



## Rick89

wouldnt know only do squats


----------



## H10dst

200kg for me, seems pretty poor compared to eveyone else on here.


----------



## AK-26

200kg for 10 reps, i only just opened my eyes and found i have chicken legs so the weight will soon be going up and the size will hopefully follow.


----------



## biglbs

My best was 570kg plus 14 stone fella on top for 12 reps!


----------



## FitzTheMan

I'm only 18, been training 10 months. Best set I've done is 170kg for 8 reps. I f'cking snapped some shi't up though, woke up with an injury and have had it for like 2-3 weeks, f'ck my life.


----------



## NitroJoe

150kg, don't get jelly :cool2:


----------



## mikemull

**** post really as most gyms have different leg presses, one weight in one gym can't compare to another. I train at dw which has room for 7 25kg plates either side, so 350kg plus the sled, I can rep this as its a nice new smoothe press but the old hard core gym I used to go to I couldn't do that on there leg press!


----------



## Uk_mb

Never bothered with one rep max but i have reached 415kg before. dont tent to go over 400 anymore.

id like to think my one rep max would be around 475-525


----------



## Readyandwaiting

mikemull said:


> **** post really as most gyms have different leg presses, one weight in one gym can't compare to another. I train at dw which has room for 7 25kg plates either side, so 350kg plus the sled, I can rep this as its a nice new smoothe press but the old hard core gym I used to go to I couldn't do that on there leg press!


that's true my mate said that about dw


----------



## Nickthegreek

Well the other day i did 400 kg for 16 reps! I was happy with that! Full range as well not no knee bend leg press!


----------



## J89

Last week I done around 160kg for 8 reps, been training properly for about 4 months. Usually go less weight more reps though.


----------



## murphy2010

Currently doing 300kg for about 6-8 reps with full range of motion


----------



## MRSTRONG

530kg for 8 then I realised leg press is sh1t .


----------



## 25434

Most i've done is 235kg for 8 and had assistance on the last two, and prolly didn't go as deep with those two either, so not sure if the total should be 6? anyhoooooo...it felt hard, lol, and haven't done it since.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

ewen said:


> 530kg for 8 then I realised leg press is sh1t .


it is a shyt exercise compared to any squatting movement. no doubt


----------



## ticmike

Did 250kg yesterday and my knee feels like it may fall off soon. Could easily do more, but my knee's would disagree.


----------



## supermancss

I dont train legs anywhere near as much as I should and can get 300kg+ out, I am suitably impressed with myself!!  Always had good set of legs


----------



## Marshan

505 for 6 last september...sorry I didnt keep it up or try 1rm squat..wasnt room for a matchbox left on the sled. Over the moon then sat on me laurels. PSCarb..I salute you man!!


----------



## Normangorman

Readyandwaiting said:


> it is a shyt exercise compared to any squatting movement. no doubt


I have bad mobility in my shoulders & can't squat at all (not even an empty bar) I occasionally get grief from the "You gotta squat Brigade" My comeback is always the same...... Check out Dorian Yates' training regime- no squats (or dead lifts but that's another argument) Squats just gave him injuries. The defence rests.


----------



## chrisch

18 plates for 8 reps (360 kg) haven't done for a couple of month so may be more as my legs are strong now.


----------



## Uk_mb

37 plates

(10kg plates) :lol:


----------



## MattGriff

Normangorman said:


> I have bad mobility in my shoulders & can't squat at all (not even an empty bar) I occasionally get grief from the "You gotta squat Brigade" My comeback is always the same...... Check out Dorian Yates' training regime- no squats (or dead lifts but that's another argument) Squats just gave him injuries. The defence rests.


Gain flexibility in your shoulders.

I personally have watched Dorian squat and deadlift - your defence sucks ans I bet your leg development sucks too :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

my best is 500kx35... deep enough but not as deep as if id squatted...

not as if id squatted 500k lol id squat that deeeeeeeeep! all the way to the floor... flat out and knees over the other side of the room after they popped off lol


----------



## big_jim_87

i dnt think i could do that now...

i train very diff now...

much better form and squeeze every thing.


----------



## Marshan

Doing 300 for sets of 20 now...a mate of mine in NABBA saturday week....presses 880 for sets. Squats over 200 for sets too..legs are just enormous.. I squatted 210 for 3 a few wks back....comin on slowly but surely. 500 for 35..!! Thats fantastic BigJim.


----------



## Normangorman

MattGriff said:


> Gain flexibility in your shoulders.
> 
> I personally have watched Dorian squat and deadlift - your defence sucks ans I bet your leg development sucks too :thumb:


http://www.musculardevelopment.com/articles/training/3333-what-does-hardcore-really-mean-by-dorian-yates.html

Read the Dorian Yates theory of NOT training like Tom Platz- what works for one doesn't work for others. My leg development is pretty good- I regularly leg press 500 kg + for reps with knees at 90 degrees. Wardy 21 trains at my gym- I'm sure he'll vouch for me.

And my final point ref: " Gain flexibility" At 4 years old I had my shoulder blades removed to have major heart surgery- it's now more than 40 years ago, flexibility has always been an issue and I have dislocated my shoulders literally dozens of times. Do you have any wonder cure for my very specific ailment or are you just gonna sit on your computer shotgunning away with your keyboard warrior drivel. This time the defence really does rest.


----------



## GetToTheChopper

300kg 1 rep, could probably do more but havent tried. Otherwise 250kg for 12 reps.


----------



## Cronus

I think the leg press machine gives the greatest mechanical advantage compared to anything else, hence why average joe can press away with 4 - 6 plates but can barely mange 80kg when squatting free weight.

Also, for the taller guys like myself, I think using the leg press is just asking for impingement, or blowing out a knee for those who do partial ROM.


----------



## Musclegirl

2 x 25kg plates a side for 4x12 lol.

Could probably go higher as it's feeling a bit less of a strain now...

Much prefer a good squat though


----------



## IGotTekkers

I'm a noob so I can only press 210 kilo at 12 reps on my last set, normally I stick to higher reps at 180 or something


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

20 plates total = 400 Kgs for a good ten reps after squatting 100 kgs for 3 sets of 8, seeing stars after that .... :blink:


----------



## TF03

For reps, 400kg.

Havent tried 1 rep max, but I'd hope for 500kg or so.


----------



## bigD29

Pscarb said:


> My legs have never been better mate, I used it all through last year and the difference between my legs at the NABBA Britain and the NABBA Universe was big mate


Brilliant. I was talking to a lad in the gym about using lighter weight and doing higher reps and he agreed that this was a great way to train legs. He compaired it to footballers and tour de france cyclists who cannot use heavy weight but have big legs.

Paul what is the rep range you normally go to per set.. ?

Did your legs grow in size or were they just more defined?


----------



## pdiddy

I can do 360kg for 6-8 but my proudest moment ever was doing 290kg for 25 reps. This was the most that I could fit on the machine, I felt like I was Tom Platz :cool2:


----------



## Guest

180kg for 6. Only been doing them 4 weeks


----------



## Rick89

100k for 6 reps


----------



## pea head

The-Big-One said:


> I was trying to find out what people leg press and came up with nothing. I am just curious


More than you :tongue:


----------



## miguelmolez

250kg for 3 sets of 8 after squatting 140kgs 4 sets of 6. Need to get some Knee wraps as I can hear a crackling noise in my knees when I push on the press.

Usually feel like spewing up after


----------



## zasker

Managed 305kg for 5 reps last leg day, going to try and increase that today.


----------



## skipper1987

385kg x8reps tight form.


----------



## mrwright

Did 400kg x 7 the other week followed by dropping 2 20 plates until down to just 40kg with lunges inbetween

Try it!


----------



## Guest

Pb is 470kg for 5. Slow controlled reps with knees touching chest, no half ar$ed boll0cks.


----------



## TheBigD

450kg regularly for 5's week in, week out but started doing higher sets recently and have been hammering out 20's with 200-300kg.

These have started making my outer quads grow and developing the tear drop as well so please with that 

Not please with the sickly feeling after these massive sets though haha...

So used to just doing 5's from my powerlifting days!


----------



## TheBigD

Spawn of Haney said:


> Pb is 470kg for 5. Slow controlled reps with knees touching chest, no half ar$ed boll0cks.


See I struggle getting my knees to my chest, not my flexibility but feel like my a4se/lower back is gonna e ripped off but I think that's more to do with all the squatting I've done and tightness around the hips etc...


----------



## Stephen9069

545kg was my best that was last year


----------



## gearchange

640k for 8


----------



## armor king

I havent done them in about a year i remmember them being 200odd and made legs touch my chest. A lot of people think they can do 300 when all they do is move it about an inch


----------



## Guest

TheBigD said:


> See I struggle getting my knees to my chest, not my flexibility but feel like my a4se/lower back is gonna e ripped off but I think that's more to do with all the squatting I've done and tightness around the hips etc...


I'm quite flexible still, squat atg can behind the kneck press no problem.

With my leg press its just that feeling you get I don't get till knees are touching chest.

Many people say you don't even need to go that far down, I feel o have too lol.


----------



## TheBigD

Dont get me wrong I've squatted AtG all my life; even been accused from other folks I've competed against of going too low but at nearly 6ft 5; if I don't go low and cut the squat I get stuck and lose all 'bounce'!

I do think it may be the foot platform on the leg press; it's at an odd angle IMO but also it's not massively wide and my feet are right on the edges!

I cant press behind the neck for toffee; up front fine but behind the neck is a no-no. My previously torn shoulder says so!!! :sneaky2:


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> my gym aint got a leg press and i cant squat very well =[ my legs are twigs


Excuses excuses


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> my gym aint got a leg press and i cant squat very well =[ my legs are twigs


Just realised this was from years ago lol


----------



## eezy1

harrison180 said:


> Just realised this was from years ago lol


only 3 years old lol my legs are branches now :laugh:


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> only 3 years old lol my legs are branches now :laugh:


As your gym invested in a leg press yet lol


----------



## eezy1

harrison180 said:


> As your gym invested in a leg press yet lol


glad to say they have. its sh!t though

ive told the manager i want a plate loaded hack squat machine or PL legpress


----------



## MattGriff

eezy1 said:


> glad to say they have. its sh!t though
> 
> ive told the manager i want a plate loaded hack squat machine or PL legpress


Or learn to squat?


----------



## Nocona

i remember awhile ago i was getting back in to training and could do 3 sets of 520kg for 8 reps a set..i didnt realise that was as good looking at the replies of others..guess just a good movement for me.


----------



## eezy1

MattGriff said:


> Or learn to squat?


lol i do squat mr griff but id still like some alternatives


----------



## Guest

Fused vertabrae and patella troubles an I still squat. Albeit low/medium high rep work.


----------



## amy_robin

The-Big-One said:


> I was trying to find out what people leg press and came up with nothing. I am just curious


220 never gone for one rep max so not sure


----------



## amy_robin

MattGriff said:


> Or learn to squat?


Free weight squats scare me! Im slowly gaining confidence though im comfortable with free up to 80kg only for a squat and 60 for a lunge any further n im worrying so I get back on the smith


----------



## GGLynch89

500kg for reps the other day, felt so good. felt like someone peeled my skin off and was rubbing lemon juice into my raw muscle.


----------



## MattGriff

amy_robin said:


> Free weight squats scare me! Im slowly gaining confidence though im comfortable with free up to 80kg only for a squat and 60 for a lunge any further n im worrying so I get back on the smith


Free weight squats are the way forward, along with front squats - more athletic, creates better balance, more muscularity, more explosive force, more transferable force.

It's a natural movement for a human, watch toddlers when they bend down to pick things up, perfect squat stance.

We as adults lose flexibility and forget how to do it, it is beneficial to joints and mobility to perform correct squats.


----------



## BIG JOSHUANT

I see so many guys do like some serious weight on the leg-press, but they are doing like half reps it looks like, is this still good? i can about 12 25kg plates, but i take it as low as possible.


----------



## MattGriff

BIG JOSHUANT said:


> I see so many guys do like some serious weight on the leg-press, but they are doing like half reps it looks like, is this still good? i can about 12 25kg plates, but i take it as low as possible.


It is why the leg press is a finisher rather than a core movement, the position you are in limits range of motion, its akin to a half squat - an ego trip for most to make sure everyone is aware their underdeveloped chicken legs are super strong and they are mad hench or other such phrases.

Not withstanding everyone has bad knees, but bio-mechanically the leg press is a worse position than a squat for damage to the knee


----------



## BIG JOSHUANT

MattGriff said:


> It is why the leg press is a finisher rather than a core movement, the position you are in limits range of motion, its akin to a half squat - an ego trip for most to make sure everyone is aware their underdeveloped chicken legs are super strong and they are mad hench or other such phrases.
> 
> Not withstanding everyone has bad knees, but bio-mechanically the leg press is a worse position than a squat for damage to the knee


Agreed.

I have only started using the leg-press machine recently, as i have a really wide positioning of my feet, i used to squat constantly, but the inside of my leg seemed to develop a lot more than the outside, maybe i should just do really wide squats.


----------



## andyfrance001

Used to press as much as a could years ago when i knew nothing about bodybuilding, later years as i understand bodybuilding now weight means nothing except injury and problems later in life. Lower weights and high reps makes champions so the qustion on how much can you press means nothing in context.


----------



## MattGriff

BIG JOSHUANT said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I have only started using the leg-press machine recently, as i have a really wide positioning of my feet, i used to squat constantly, but the inside of my leg seemed to develop a lot more than the outside, maybe i should just do really wide squats.


No, the opposite, narrow stance Olympic squats. Look at the leg development of a weightlifter, impressive outersweeps


----------



## BIG JOSHUANT

MattGriff said:


> No, the opposite, narrow stance Olympic squats. Look at the leg development of a weightlifter, impressive outersweeps
> 
> View attachment 156779
> 
> 
> View attachment 156781
> 
> 
> View attachment 156782


So narrow stance olympic squats, this is game for outer legs yeah?


----------



## MattGriff

BIG JOSHUANT said:


> So narrow stance olympic squats, this is game for outer legs yeah?


Yep, front squats, high bar olympic squats, narrow hack squats, trap bar deadlifts all nail the outer sweep pretty hard


----------



## amy_robin

MattGriff said:


> Free weight squats are the way forward, along with front squats - more athletic, creates better balance, more muscularity, more explosive force, more transferable force.
> 
> It's a natural movement for a human, watch toddlers when they bend down to pick things up, perfect squat stance.
> 
> We as adults lose flexibility and forget how to do it, it is beneficial to joints and mobility to perform correct squats.


Makes a lot of sense I had never thought about it like that....maybe its my form thats off


----------



## Fortunatus

330K here, and that seems crap to me loads of you have put less.. I always thought I had peg legs


----------



## 2004mark

Just to throw a spanner in the works... started at a new gym a couple of months back and although I've not really gone hard on it so far, I'd estimate the sledge is about 50-75kg heavier than the one in my old gym.


----------



## MattGriff

Part of the trouble with the leg press, different angles, friction co-efficient and leverages.

Basically it doesn't matter how much you leg press, it's still a leg press.


----------



## gaz90

never liked the leg press. always feels so unnatural, could never get it to fell right.


----------



## TheBigD

I'm going to be hammering more of these out now I'm 'nil by upper body training' for a good few weeks, if not months

Managed a nice set of 5 reps with 575kg on Friday; made me see stars too so I know I was pushing it


----------



## Fletch68

The-Big-One said:


> I was trying to find out what people leg press and came up with nothing. I am just curious


 Proper depth are we talking? Or these half-assed efforts that people do with the leg-press loaded to the hilt with plates?


----------



## Bataz

Nobody cares how much you can leg press, it's what you can squat that people are interested in.


----------



## nbfootball65

Bataz said:


> Nobody cares how much you can leg press, it's what you can squat that people are interested in.


AGREED 100% :thumbup1:


----------

